# need pic of udder please



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

So I'm hoping someone can show me some pics of an udder full and after milking that has good rear attachments; as well as a full and after milking with not so good rear attachments.


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

This is izzy full udder after 12hr then confetti after 12 hrs izzy has a good udder confetti not so much  hope this helps abit


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

thanks oxhilldairy, could you possibly get one of each just after milking?


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Will keep an eye on this one, would like to know as well


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sitting in for replies too


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

And confetti after milking


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## BitterFarm (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for that comparison. I'm a newbie and it is so helpful to have a picture to go with the terminology.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I will try to remember to get some and post them in the am


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

In my signature, the black goat's udder is Gypsy's udder. She has great rear attachments. You can see it on her page on my website too. Busy Bee, my other doe, could use a little wider rear attachments.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Thanks guys seeing them empty helps me see the rear attachments better. I'm going to try and start milking in a few day, one doe I'm letting he split raw teat heal a little first -then I'll take some pics.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

So here is a pic of my 2nd ff (I made the mistake last year of not starting milking until kids were weaned and only milked after that for 4 mos), first day on the stand-don't mind bad hair trim.


----------



## Cayennepepper (Feb 1, 2013)

These pics helped me to what should you look for when looking at front/fore attachments


----------

